# Monster Wahoo



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

Was doing some trolling east of the elbow yesterday when this big guy ate. Fish was almost 7' long. Didnt get a weight on it,but was well over #100.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

STUD!!!!!! That's a pile of steaks right there


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice fish. I would have had to get a weight on that one.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice fish! I'll bet that made your day. Was he caught on a rip, or in open water?

Matt


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

*wahoo*

Was following a contour.About 1250' of water. Seen a lot of weed lines most of them broken up with very little life on them.A few rips nothing on them as well.Cleanest water we found was in real close,north and west of the nipple and up to south of the edge. Water was dirty all the way out to the rigs and back.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We caught his twin east of the elbow yesterday, also our fish was full of someones chunks were they had been chunking for tuna I guess. Will try and get some pics up later


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Monster hoo, nice work


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done......stud FO SHO!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

really nice hoo!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a STUD.!!!! The triple digit Hoo continues to evade me.:notworthy:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Little bit of weight right there. Congrats.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

O man that is sweet


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

many steaks from that beast..... NICE 1


----------

